# Janus Models



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

For those of you that own any Janus models, thought you be interested in knowing that one EBay seller sold five separate unbuilt resin kits yesterday:
Lon Chaney's Man of a Thousand Faces sold for $636
Bela Lugosi's Dracula, Bela Lugosi's White Zombie & Boris Karloff's Tower of London all sold for more than $500 each.
Only Lon Chaney's Hunchback didn't sell as no one met the opening bid request of $150


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hmmmm I have a Tower of London that is all cleaned up, primed, but not painted...


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I was watching the auction and had a bid on the White Zombie kit!.. but the bids went crazy!.. iv'e only one Janus kit - thats the Ghoul one.. but iv'e worked on the Chaney thousand faces, my friend got a badly painted on from Ebay just 4 months ago... and for only $120..


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm glad he got good money for those- Hard to sell grail kits- but when you need $$... I know what it's like.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

They were all unbuilt.
I have a Man of a Thousand Faces kit that I bought when it first came out. I think I paid $200 or $250, I can't recall. I remember when the Dracula kit came out but found it too expensive at the time. Altho' I'd love to still have it, the need wasn't so great once I got the Aurora Box Art Tribute kit. I'd still love that White Zombie kit, which is quite impressive, but not at that cost.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I bought Tower of London in a now defunct Comic/Game/Occult store over in Tampa; Merlin's Books. I think I paid $69 for it.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I went for a Janus vinyl Dracula kit at Wonderfest some years ago...better priced than the resin version. I still have it unbuilt and in the box!

Wonder what $$$ the vinyl version of Dracula would bring?

MMM


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

It just goes to show what some collectors will pay for a boxed kit!.. the Thousand face kit sold for £390!!!.... now the question is to leave it boxed or paint it up..??


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I looked on ebay at completed auctions and they show only a Tower of London kit sold for $192 not $500+. It sold on Nov 10th. One failed to sell on the 5th.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I went for a Janus vinyl Dracula kit at Wonderfest some years ago...better priced than the resin version. I still have it unbuilt and in the box!
> 
> Wonder what $$$ the vinyl version of Dracula would bring?
> 
> MMM


Build that thing, Bob! Its an awesome kit!:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Yea...I don't think I will sell this...I have to see if it came with a base...I think it came with a smaller castle base if I remember correctly.

As far as building it...yes...it is on the short list as it is the most definative Dracula kit I own at this point!

MMM


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> I looked on ebay at completed auctions and they show only a Tower of London kit sold for $192 not $500+. It sold on Nov 10th. One failed to sell on the 5th.


Here is the chaney kit - the price is on it as sold for $626.00.. WOW, some people will pay anything for a complete kit in the box!.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LON-CHANEY-MAN-THOUSAND-FACES-Janus-1-6-Model-Kit-/270658923159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f04876a97


----------

